# Help please- suggestiond



## Bama girl (Apr 8, 2017)

Anyone use these company before
BoatBureau 
FORUM
EVERYWHERE
AND SHOW ME
POSTS
THREADS
Home
Out There
Chartering
Bama girl
online
a day ago · #1
Decided on st martin- I think
I am working on my trip for my bday and pretty sure we have decided on st martin. We will probably fly in a couple days early and see the sights in st martin then do a sleep aboard so we can head out early. Not sure on the itinerary yet but first I need to find a boat- I may have a captain but need help with locating a boat. Anyone know someone with owners time? Or a private charter with captain. I want a CAT. I have done bvi many times but don't know where to start here.

ChristinaM
a day ago · #2
Re: Decided on st martin- I think
A friend of mine runs private charters in St Martin on a Leopard 46 with captain & crew: SY Aravilla
Minnewaska
20 hours ago · #3
Re: Decided on st martin- I think
Another option is Horizon out of Antigua and layover in St Martin and St Bart's. You may be familiar with them from the BVI, they are a large operation in Nanny Cay, Tortola too. I've used them in BVI and liked them. Didn't like the Bavaria I picked, so much, but that wasn't their fault.

If I recall, you're thinking of this during hurricane season. Have a plan.

St Martin Itinerary
outbound
2 hours ago · #4
Re: Decided on st martin- I think
Spent the few weeks in French side of st Martin. Dutch side looks like Miami Beach. French side a bit better especially around Marigot but think place way overrated. Spent last week in st Barth Anse de Colobier. Very much nicer than st Martin. Can dinghy to gustavia for restaurants and provisions. Provisions no more expensive and higher quality. Bars/restaurants silly money. 
If you want predigested Caribbean BVIs/ St Martin fits the bill. Nice beaches, restaurants, shops, and bars. If you like a more undeveloped setting Anse de Colobier, Saba or even the south side of St. John or Culebra/culebrita may be better. If you have the time Dominica. Just my take others may differ.

capta
online
2 hours ago · #5
Re: Decided on st martin- I think
Do keep in mind that Antigua is around 80kn miles from St Barths, which on most boats is not a daylight run. Of course, w/a captain you'd not have to worry about that, but you'd probably be powering that time of year.
If you go w/a captained boat, he should have a hurricane plan. Ours is to put the passengers ashore at the hotel of their choice (at their expense of course) and not have them trapped on the boat in those conditions. You might want to check out travel insurance just to cover this and your flights home from an island other than the one you planned.
On the other hand, you'd have to be very unlucky to have a storm in the eastern Caribbean in June or July. Our season doesn't generally ramp up until August or September.
Good luck and enjoy your trip.
Minnewaska
an hour ago · #6
Re: Decided on st martin- I think
Why not stop at St Kitts on your way to St Bart's and break it up?
capta
online
an hour ago · #7
Re: Decided on st martin- I think
Minnewaska said:
Original Post
Why not stop at St Kitts on your way to St Bart's and break it up?

A bit out of the way on a 17 mile trip, don'tcha think? lol
This is common on the St Barths/Antigua run, however.
Bama girl
online
43 minutes ago · #8
Anyone use boat Bureau? I found this thoughts please
Thoughts on does it look like a deal legit deal?

https://www.sednasystem.com/boat/boatdisp.asp?lg=0&id_boat=27811&b_newfic=

Check this out http://www.boatbureau.com/
Dear Melissa,

You can see the description of the Bali 4.3 that I offered you on the https://www.sednasystem.com/boat/boatdisp.asp?lg=0&id_boat=27811&b_newfic=

I am at your disposal for further information.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Did you cut and paste from the forum? I don't understand what you're asking. If you're asking about specific charter company recommendations, can you just list the companies?


----------

